# Endicott College Per-Diem CPO



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I wish I lived closer. I'd apply in a heartbeat*. The Chief is a top flight guy, hands down. *

**well, since I work nights already, THAT could be a problem with scheduling, but that's neither here nor there.*

*Per Diem- Campus Police Officer (primarily overnight shift)*
Institution:
Endicott College

Location:
Beverly, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/24/2020

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Department: Public Safety

Performs all duties associated with the protection of persons and property owned and operated by the College. Involved in information dissemination and training of the Endicott community in areas of fire, personal safety, public safety, and upholds the policies and procedures of the College. The position is designates as Part Time, consisting of twelve months working no more than 1000 hours a year. Candidates will be required to work a minimum of four (4) campus events or patrol shifts per month

Responsibilities:

Include, but are not limited to, the following:


Provide a safety and security presence on campus by application of conscientious vehicle, foot and bicycle patrol functions.
Enforce applicable state criminal codes, College parking regulations and College regulations and policies.
Respond and investigate crimes reported, vehicle accidents on campus property, medical emergencies, fires, safety hazards and fire and security alarms received.
Conduct security and safety inspections of buildings and grounds, open and secure buildings, and perform crime prevention functions.
Render public relations services to the College community and campus visitors, assist motorists, conduct escorts and perform traffic duties.
Participate in education programs designed to stimulate awareness of crime prevention measures, personal safety and individual responsibility.
Patrol campus and immediate environs by vehicle, bicycle, ATV and/or on foot.
Candidates will be required to work a minimum of four (4) campus events or patrol shifts per month, as well as several major campus events, as needed.
Perform other duties as assigned by the Chief of Police
Essential Personnel
Skills & Qualifications


Be able to present a copy of a valid Massachusetts class "D" operator's license and a copy of driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles
Must be able to pass the following pre-employment examinations: psychological assessments under the auspices of the Campus Police Department, as well as a thorough background check to include Criminal Offender Records Information.
Pass annual motor vehicle and criminal background checks
Eligibility for appointment as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63
Must have or be able to obtain and retain a Massachusetts license to carry a firearm. Out-of-State applicants must possess the equivalent class of Firearms permit in their resident state and have the ability to obtain a Massachusetts Class A license to carry a firearm.
Demonstrate excellent people skills employing effective community service orientation techniques, ensuring positive and professional interactions are maintained with Endicott College community members and their guests
Ability to work varied work schedules and shifts (day, evening and midnight) based on assignment and the needs of the department/College.
Possess excellent verbal and written communication skills

Able to complete all reports required in a clear and precise manner
Basic knowledge and understanding of police procedures and how those procedures are adapted to an educational community, preferred.
Maintain active CPR, AED, and Basic First Aid (First Responder) certifications, or have the ability to be certified within 30 days of employment
Computer literacy in the department's law enforcement technology preferred, including word processing, CJIS, ID equipment, various alarm systems/computers, and other security-related software.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Endicott College

Online App. Form:
http://endicottcollege.applytojob.com/apply/tSROhdrmS4/Per-Diem-Campus-Police-Officer-primarily-Overnight-Shift

Endicott College is an affirmative action/equa


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sharon is hot too, but Beverly, being next to the ocean, is much wetter.


----------



## Fletch (Sep 28, 2020)

This a sworn department, but no academy listed as a requirement???


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Fletch said:


> This a sworn department, but no academy listed as a requirement???


You might've missed it.

"Eligibility for appointment as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63"

Right there.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I know the current chief came in and turned it from a non-sworn, unarmed campus security agency to an armed and sworn department, so big hats off to him. Last I heard they were possibly going to be sworn in as Beverly specials for chapter 90 and expanded patrol jurisdiction but I don’t know if that ever happened.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He was working WITH the Beverly PD and thanks to mutual respect, have a good relationship.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Kilvinsky said:


> He was working WITH the Beverly PD and thanks to mutual respect, have a good relationship.


Which is a great thing to be sure. I briefly worked with an agency that clashed with the locals, and it created huge roadblocks for BOTH agencies to be able to do their jobs effectively. Cooperation is key, especially for agencies that work the same turf regularly. My agency is to the point where we basically act like one big agency with out host town, and the town next door, and it is fantastic.


----------

